# Adobe gurus: Printing individual pages from "2-up" PDF proof



## taz420nj (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey I've got a good one..  I'm doing tech for a community theater production, and I need to print my script out.  The director got the script PDF directly from the playwright (yes we have written permission to print them out) but the PDF is a "printer's proof" that has the pages arranged 2-up.  The director gave that to a local printing company to get the actor's copies printed and spiral bound, but the director's, tech and stage manager's copies have to go in 3 ring binders and figured why spend the money at the printer when we have laser printers..  So I'm sort of stuck..  I know how to take individual pages and make them print "n-up", but I don't know how to take an "n-up" file and make it print individual pages...

Any ideas?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm assuming clicking view -> page display -> single page view doesnt help?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 4, 2016)

taz420nj said:


> Hey I've got a good one..  I'm doing tech for a community theater production, and I need to print my script out.  The director got the script PDF directly from the playwright (yes we have written permission to print them out) but the PDF is a "printer's proof" that has the pages arranged 2-up.  The director gave that to a local printing company to get the actor's copies printed and spiral bound, but the director's, tech and stage manager's copies have to go in 3 ring binders and figured why spend the money at the printer when we have laser printers..  So I'm sort of stuck..  I know how to take individual pages and make them print "n-up", but I don't know how to take an "n-up" file and make it print individual pages...
> 
> Any ideas?



Unless I'm missing something you have not got "the script" you have a proof which is:

a proof is a test print to show exactly what the final print will look like. Typically it is run on an inkjet copier. It is good for catching typos and some rendering distortions like font issues. However, it isn't a good way to predict true colour in the printing process as it is not an exact proof. In art, proofs or trial proofs have the same function: to make sure the art is reproducing as planned. Proofs are done before a final run of a print is done to allow the artist to change and improve the image.

You need to ask for the proper scrip document and not a proof.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't quite understand what exactly you want to achieve.

If you want to print a range of pages, do it like "x-y" For example to print all pages from 2-100, but skipping the first one. But you're setting this on the print setup page, not on what you're showing above.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 4, 2016)

I used to work for a printers and we would mock up proofs all the time based on customer specs, artwork and other req's then send them to the customer before running the job to make sure that is exactly what they want, you have the printing proof, that's not what you need, you just need the original script document, looks like you have the "other" printers proof and not that....


----------



## taz420nj (Feb 5, 2016)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm assuming clicking view -> page display -> single page view doesnt help?



No.  Those ARE the single pages.  Each "page" in the PDF has two pages of the script on it, and that's exactly how they print.



RejZoR said:


> I don't quite understand what exactly you want to achieve.
> 
> If you want to print a range of pages, do it like "x-y" For example to print all pages from 2-100, but skipping the first one. But you're setting this on the print setup page, not on what you're showing above.



See above.   This is what we had to send to the printer to print and bind the actors' copies. It has two script pages per PDF page, and that's how they print out when I try to print them.   I need to print each script page to print separately.



NdMk2o1o said:


> I used to work for a printers and we would mock up proofs all the time based on customer specs, artwork and other req's then send them to the customer before running the job to make sure that is exactly what they want, you have the printing proof, that's not what you need, you just need the original script document, looks like you have the "other" printers proof and not that....



That is what the playwright sent us to give to the print shop.  So there's no way to grab each script page off this and print them separately?


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok, now I get it what you mean.

Check this one:
http://graphicdesign.stackexchange....multiple-pages-per-page-into-all-single-pages

http://superuser.com/questions/7910...lf-a-double-page-scanned-pdf-in-a-single-pass

http://www.a-pdf.com/faq/how-to-split-double-wide-pages-into-two-separate-pages-in-pdf.htm

http://www.techsupportalert.com/fre...it-double-page-pdf-file-into-single-page.html

If none of this works, try Googling for "split double page pages in pdf". It seems this sequence of words gives the best results from Google. It's always a matter of asking the best questions to receive good answers hehe


----------



## taz420nj (Feb 5, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> http://www.a-pdf.com/faq/how-to-split-double-wide-pages-into-two-separate-pages-in-pdf.htm



This one did exactly what I needed with a couple clicks, thanks!


----------

